# TJ 5 speed problem



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Guys
My worker was done with his route and was heading home in the jeep went around the corner and went to downshift and he couldn't get the trans in gear. He called me and I hooked a strap to the jeep and pulled him in the nearest parking lot. Took it out of 4 wheel drive and had a real hard time getting it to go inro any gear. Had the clutch pushed in got it into reverse and it started moving backwards a bit with the clutch pushed in. Then I was able to get it into first and did drive it around the lot but the cluth didn't feel right. Had to give it some extra rpms and slowly let the clutch out and it would go but it didn't like it. So if you had to guess is it a clutch or a trans issue???? Damn big storms.

Thanks Mike


----------



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

Sounds like the pressure plate release fingers are broken.


----------



## tracerich (Oct 25, 2004)

Either way the trans has to come out. I'm betting the clutch is toast.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Bad clutch


----------

